# Loperamide Hydrochloride



## Man Utd (Jan 21, 2009)

Hello, throughout the last few years I have been taking Loperamide Hydrochloride daily. I have been very lucky in that it makes me so much better. Basically throughout the years of me taking it the dose which I need has been increasing constantly. It started with me taking 4mg a week. Now I take around 4mg a day (5mg on Fridays (It starts to stop working effectively by the end of the week))Basically I am just wondering whether (when it starts getting a little worse again) it is okay to up it to like 5-6mg a day? I mean it says on the pack to have no more than 4mg at once then 2mg per toilet visit. However is it safe to be taking that 5 days a week (I give myself Sundays to... do... business...)Thanks a lot for the help.Also I'm not sure if this is allowed (if not then please say) but I can only afford taking this many by buying from (_Edited to remove TOS violation_) from an Ebay site - I usually do not recommend buying tablets from eBay (or any other unsure website really) but this was recommended by my doctor when I said about price! (their website but i think it's slightly cheaper on ebay)Thanks for your time,


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

```

```
It isn't really necessary to list the website so please remove that. _EDITED: I removed it for you._Yes it is safe and you shouldn't have any problem.


----------



## Orchidlady (Sep 13, 2011)

Yes it is safe to take every day. 4mg up to 6 times daily according to my doctor. I started taking it after having my gall bladder out but now it does not work for Mastocytic Enterocolitis that I have now. :


----------



## jmc09 (Oct 5, 2009)

I have taken up to 16 a day but usually took 12,4 tablets per dose.I think when it gets to that level,although still safe,its really not working that much anymore.


----------



## Man Utd (Jan 21, 2009)

Oh thanks a lot guys. It is a pain that you have to up the dose quite often. Atleast it's safe though!Oh also, I didn't know the rules, thanks for removing it.


----------

